# It’s a weed



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Nov 2020)

I don’t know what this stuff is, I bought it at Pets at Home, but it’s taken over the tank. I keep having to trim it. And I only put a shot of Tropica in every month or so! It’s the 60L on the left.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


Aqua sobriquet said:


> It’s the 60L on the left


_Hygrophila corymbosa, _it looks quite compact so it might be <"53b">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (9 Nov 2020)

That's a nice nplant cluster you have on the left! Very natural! I have this plant in both my tanks! Very forgiving!


----------



## not called Bob (9 Nov 2020)

its fast growing stuff if its what I have and will readily form new plants from a single leaf


----------



## rebel (9 Nov 2020)

Great example of classy looking crymbosa. Usually it looks large and out of place!


----------



## dw1305 (10 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


not called Bob said:


> and will readily form new plants from a single leaf


My guess would be that your plant is something else. 

_Hygrophila spp._ are incredibly easy as stem cuttings, but I don't think they can regenerate from a leaf without an axillary bud? Some-one else (@Mick.Dk or @Siege) may be able to supply a definitive answer. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wolf6 (10 Nov 2020)

I have this plant as well, and can confirm loose leaves growing into new plants at random locations in my tank (between java ferns, between mosses, between crypts), so it can regrow from a single leaf. But I got it by mistake (wrong plant was send) and I dont know which species it is either. I've always assumed hygrophila corymbosa.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Wolf6 said:


> I have this plant as well, and can confirm loose leaves growing into new plants at random locations in my tank (between java ferns, between mosses, between crypts), so it can regrow from a single leaf.


That sounds fairly definitive, I had no idea you could grow it from leaf cuttings.

I've had it in the tanks for a long time, but I've never tried to propagate it, it has always kept itself going without any intervention. All I do is occasionally remove a big wodge of it.

It has <"grown out"> of the tanks <"and flowered"> in the past.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mick.Dk (11 Nov 2020)

Since bought at Pets at Home,  it is defenitely Hyg.  '53B'. Looking at plant also say Hyg.  '53B'.
It is not that unusual for this Hygrophila to produce new plants from leaves de-attached from the stem.  Hygrophila polysperma very often does this too.


----------



## aec34 (2 Jan 2021)

@Aqua sobriquet I keep coming back to look at this beautiful pair of tanks which I absolutely love - how have you got such height at the back?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jan 2021)

Both tanks have a single tall piece of bog wood in them. The plants in the 60L tank have just gone a bit mad though and grown very tall. The smaller 37L tank just has lots of moss growing on the wood, it’s now coming out of the top of the tank. I’ll take another picture later.


----------



## castle (2 Jan 2021)

You're using a Söchting Mini Oxydator, I wonder if that is improving the tanks growth too? 
​


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jan 2021)

castle said:


> You're using a Söchting Mini Oxydator, I wonder if that is improving the tanks growth too?
> ​


That’s just for the shrimp/fish and only in one of the tanks. Maybe it makes a difference, I don’t know.
Couple of pictures of the 37L with the moss growing out of the top. The tank needs a good trim soon.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


Aqua sobriquet said:


> Couple of pictures of the 37L with the moss growing out of the top.


The moss is great.

cheers Darrel


----------



## aec34 (2 Jan 2021)

Brill, thanks - turns out I’m really good at growing moss, so there’s hope!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jan 2021)

Another pic.


----------



## Null Zero (5 Jan 2021)

Amazing plant, Hygrophila corymbosa.. Truly amphibious and can grow amazingly well planted in well drained soil, partially submerged and fully submerged.  Snails seem to love punching holes in the leaves though.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jan 2021)

I just find the growth in both tanks amazing considering I only have a sand substrate and just put a squirt of liquid ferts in once every few weeks.
The shrimps also do a great job of helping to keep the tanks clean.


----------



## Null Zero (5 Jan 2021)

It loves nitrates. If you dose a lot more N, you will see even larger, darker and thicker leaves. Yours might be the "Siamensis" variety with narrower leaves though.

The only thing that kills it is poor lighting or heavy shadowing. In my experience, it even outdoes polysperma in terms of weedy growth. Lovely plant to fill out jungle scapes.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (5 Jan 2021)

Slightly off topic, but I love the little Greek urn in your tank. I think I want one! 
I've had lots of requests to put a Spanish galleon, a treasure chest, a deep sea diver etc etc in my aquarium, which I'm (obviously?) not going to do. 
But that classical amphora just ĺooks - right.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Jan 2021)

paul.in.kendal said:


> Slightly off topic, but I love the little Greek urn in your tank. I think I want one!
> I've had lots of requests to put a Spanish galleon, a treasure chest, a deep sea diver etc etc in my aquarium, which I'm (obviously?) not going to do.
> But that classical amphora just ĺooks - right.


I actually made them myself some years back. Sadly one of my cats knocked the bowl containing the spares off the cupboard so I’ve only got a couple now.








						No prizes
					

Just for fun. Any guesses what I'm making now?    Aquarium related of course!



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## paul.in.kendal (5 Jan 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I actually made them myself


They're absolute beauties. I see Amtra make something similar - but not so nice!


----------



## aec34 (6 Jan 2021)

I likewise love the amphora! (But I would - I’m a Latin teacher...) Had my dad turn some little columns from bogwood recently which look fab - and are a really good thing to tie bucephalandra to


----------



## paul.in.kendal (6 Jan 2021)

Is there scope for a thread dedicated to urns, columns, pots etc? I'm not suggesting the cheesier end of the spectrum, but I'd like to see more images of decorative elements that really work, like both yours do.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (10 Feb 2021)

Well I took the plunge and added a terracotta urn to my aquarium Cape Clear
I'm not sure if I like it, but we shall see.


----------



## aec34 (10 Feb 2021)

I mean, I love it, but then I’m biased 😉


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Nov 2022)

I have to trim this stuff on a regular basis. This is yesterday’s trimmings. There’s actually a lot more in the bucket than the stuff in the tray that’s going back in the tank. I use very little ferts and not very often,  is it Corydoras poo making them grow so well?!


----------



## Aqua360 (9 Nov 2022)

Really nice looking tanks, they have a nice laid back vibe!


----------



## Jaseon (9 Nov 2022)

Stunning little tanks.

Although the ferts will make them grow even better i dont think its needed as they are so rampant. I think adding ferts does more to ward off algae taken hold?


----------



## Jaseon (9 Nov 2022)

paul.in.kendal said:


> Well I took the plunge and added a terracotta urn to my aquarium Cape Clear
> I'm not sure if I like it, but we shall see.
> View attachment 162545


That works nicely.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (4 Jan 2023)

I never used to be able to grow plants years ago but these two tanks are getting to be a bit of a chore having to keep trimming them! I put another Tropica plant I bought from Pets at Home in the 37L and it’s about doubled in size in a couple of months. It looked a bit pale when I put it in there but all the new growth has nice,  almost bronze leaves. Do you think I should trim off some of the older leaves? Some of them have holes in them so look a bit tatty compared to the new ones.


----------

